# LivecamFLATRATE



## Unregistriert (1 September 2007)

hallo

ich habe mich auf dieser seite mit fanatsienamen und fantasieadresse angemeldet.
dann habe ich dieses mail bekommen:


> vielen Dank, daß Sie sich bei LivecamFLATRATE angemeldet haben.
> 
> Es erwartet Sie einer der größten Mitgliederbereiche im deutschen Internet:
> Deutsche und internationale LiveCams, über 250.000 Bilder und mehr als
> ...


sollte ich diesen "vertrag" irgendwie kündigen, da sie ja meine ip haben ?

danke

_abgetrennt und  verschoben, da es weder etwas mit Spam noch mit Schufadrohung zu tun hat _
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=47387


----------



## jupp11 (1 September 2007)

*AW: LivecamFLATRATE*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ich habe mich auf dieser seite mit fanatsienamen und fantasieadresse angemeldet.


Hast du Leistung in Anspruch genommen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 September 2007)

*AW: LivecamFLATRATE*



> Jubiläumspreis: 39,- € für ein ganzes Jahr!
> Deine Daten werden streng vertraulich behandelt und Du erhälst von uns niemals Briefpost! Wir versenden sofort nach der Anmeldungs eine Email an Deine Mailadresse mit Deinen Zugangsdaten sowie der Rechnung über 39,- €. Deine Mitgliedschaft läuft nach dem Jahr automatisch aus. Fair & Sicher!


Der Preis steht riesengroß dabei. Ich verstehe den Grund Deiner Anfrage nicht. In meinen Augen hast Du Dich nicht ordentlich verhalten. Wenn Du das in der Absicht getan hast, zahlen zu wollen, wird kein Hahn danach krähen.
Wenn Du Falschdaten angegeben hast, um eine Leistung zu erschleichen, kriegst Du sicher hier keine Absolution.
Interessant finde ich 





> Es erwartet Sie einer der größten Mitgliederbereiche im deutschen Internet:


War da denn ein Jugendschutzsystem installiert?

P.S.: Anders geartet wäre der Fall, wenn es so läge wie hier beschrieben
*http://www.fachanwalt-it.de/spam-livecamflatrate.htm*


----------



## kawum (1 September 2007)

*AW: LivecamFLATRATE*

ich hab halt nicht alles gelesesn, wollte nur mal so schaun...
mir war zu dem zeitpunkt nicht klar, daß das eine bindende anmeldung ist...

leistungen hab ich keine angenommen, also habe nicht eingeloggt.
juhendschutzabfrage habe ich demzufolge auch nicht mitbekommen...


----------



## jupp11 (1 September 2007)

*AW: LivecamFLATRATE*



kawum schrieb:


> leistungen hab ich keine angenommen, also habe nicht eingeloggt.


Wie hast du auf die Seite gefunden? 

Nur unter der Voraussetzung, dass definitiv keine Leistung gewollt und  bezogen wurde
zur Frage nach der IP:
http://www.augsblog.de/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/
http://www.augsblog.de/2006/12/10/ip-adresse-nur-und-nur-fuer-strafverfolger/


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 September 2007)

*AW: LivecamFLATRATE*



> Sofort loslegen - aber erst in ein paar Tagen bezahlen:
> Jubiläumspreis: Nur 39€ für ein volles Jahr!
> 
> [Werbung]
> ...



Das steht *ÜBER* der Eingabemaske für Deine Daten. Wie kommst Du da auf die Idee, eine Anmeldung sei unverbindlich?

???
Ich sehe bisher keinen Grund, was Deine Anfrage in einem Verbraucherschutzforum verloren hat. Tut mir leid. Hier ist keine Rechtsberatungsstelle für allgemeine Vertragsfragen. Oder verstehe ich Dich etwa falsch?


----------

